# Recording Dreams to reduce DP - Improving Memory of Dreams



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I recently found information on how recording our dreams can help us regain a greater sense of reality (reduce dissociation) in our awakened state.

It basically helps train the mind to see more contrast between dreams and reality. It's also suggested that feeling like we haven't dreamed in months or years is correlated to dissociation with reality. Recording the dreams gradually brings back your ability to remember more dreams along with reducing dissociation with reality in the awakened state (perhaps even dp/dr?).

Has anyone tried this before? Tried it for months?

I tried it once about 7 years ago for about a week and I did start to remember more dreams and find my awareness became a bit more clear, but for some reason I fell out of the practice. The journal entries grew increasingly interesting as I remembered more details and I also started having more lucid dreams as well.

Record them the best way you like. I feel it's best to record them electronically, but also have a notepad and pen next to the bed to record immediate dream details and later copy them over to the electronic format. You don't have to get it perfect or even close to 1/4 of what you dreamed, but just try to remember as much as you can and soon you'll start remembering more.

SOURCE: 
Daniel Mackler on "Journaling Dreams":
Watch the 3 videos here:
http://www.becomingwhoyouare.net/2010/08/daniel-mackler-on-self-therapy-and-journalling/
l

Self-Therapy & Healing Childhood Trauma (1 of 3):





Self-Therapy & Healing Childhood Trauma (2 of 3):
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWMF1qDLJTA

Self-Therapy & Healing Childhood Trauma (3 of 3):


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm well I hope this thread gets a lot of replies. I just read something about a connection between lucid dreaming and schizophrenia and dissociation, if you google the two you'll find the articles about it. Can you link the site you found your info on so that I can read the other interesting stuff it has to say? It sounds like a good site/book. Also I tried recording my dreams for a week or two and felt "happier" a tiny bit but I'm not so sure. I think I saw some improvement in my condition but I don't remember much from it.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Can you link the site you found your info on so that I can read the other interesting stuff it has to say?


Absolutely. The information was written by a guy named Daniel Mackler. 
I've attached the source websites to my original post.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you see the article where he talks about him being a cult? or being accused of being a cult? be careful with that site...


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Did you see the article where he talks about him being a cult? or being accused of being a cult? be careful with that site...


Yeah that's funny how he mentioned that on his "own" website. I think his video series there has some good points, but I'm much more skeptical of his website - particularly the area on "being perfectly ready" before someone has kids lol. Perfection is clearly impossible, but people can be fairly ready or more ready than usual. But he keeps it too vague with "absolute" readiness that just isn't achievable. Particularly when kids are born with a unique personality and level of health, etc. Or sometimes 2 or more kids are born as well. Also his claim that everyone is abused is a bit too radicle, when the abuse people are really concerned about is the kind that causes severe problems in someone's life .

I can see where the cult sense comes from there. I feel like when someone joins a cult or turns a random person's wisdom into a cult practice - they begin to fully accept almost all of it or even accept the parts they are skeptical of. Some people took him too far because they weren't skeptical and didn't read on to new sources to compare him to etc. Perhaps a few bored people are always going to turn someone popular into a cult leader to escape from leading their own life.

His concept of recording dreams has been around way before he mentioned it though and now I'm more interested in reading real studies over dream journaling from more sources.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to record my dreams all the time before DP.

On a side note I had the most lucid dream I've ever had last night, I could recall what position I was sleeping in.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

There's something similar over here that doesn't seem cult like although it's a bit product like here you go But I don't think you need to buy her product/book to do it, I did it without it, although I have to say I wasn't cured.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> There's something similar over here that doesn't seem cult like although it's a bit product like here you go But I don't think you need to buy her product/book to do it, I did it without it, although I have to say I wasn't cured.


lol "How to Cure All Mental Illnesses By Following The Unconscious Guidance."
People need to be more realistic and just claim, "Ways to help with mental illnesses."

If you think about it though, everyone dreams whether they know it or not. Dreams must have a purpose if everyone is having them, the same way sleep, breathing, eating, and drinking fluids have significant purposes in our lives. Very significant, yet very mysterious. I remember when I was recording dreams (trying to get back into it now) I was noticing more truth about my own life being revealed. Like the dreams can speak through your anxieties and reveal that you truly "do" or "do not" like something, or you truly "need" or "don't need" something, etc etc. Not to sound black and white, but that's one idea of how it works in my opinion. I also believe another aspect of dreaming is to reveal many ideas about things you often ignore to help you stop ignoring them to move on and feel better? *To free up stressful bottlenecks in your mind by releasing mental tensions with a greater revelation of truth and wisdom in your own life*. That list may Mental tensions could be things you: ignore, overlook, fear, feel unable to solve, find mysterious but significant, lost and want back, etc. From the scholarly articles I've read, I do know for the most part that dreaming has essentially been proven to play a huge role in the way our brain achieves each day's memories as well. I also know that a lack of sleep reduces this dreaming process and starts to reduce our overall ability to remember - which says a lot for those who have memory troubles and chronic pain or other health conditions that make it hard to get good sleep.

As for interpretations, I believe _our own_ emotional response and interpretations of our dreams are also very significant to record in addition to the dream material. Just record them _after_ you record all the significant details of your dream first.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I had insomnia at different periods throughout my life, more seriously recently, and now I have horrible memory.


----------

